# Free Mulch From County



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Could be anything in it
That's why it's free
Usually anything they cut while trimming trees


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

We've used it many times with no problems. You are taking a chance though. Not only with poison ivy, but with bugs. 

Inspect it as you are loading it into your trailer.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

sweaty said:


> How good is the free mulch from the county? Is there bad stuff in it, like poison ivy?


I would avoid it unless you're planning to use it far away from the house.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

I've found bolts, plastic, a radiator hose....

You just never know what you're going to get. But it's free, so who can complain. Chances are pretty good though that it has plant material that has been treated with herbicide/pesticde.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Good point about keeping it away from the house and the herb/pesticides.

Sweaty, hear are a few more things I've tried that have worked a few times. 

Call your local electric company. Sometimes they have crews out trimming branches away from electric lines. After storms they are sometimes out cutting trees. When I called our local elec. comp., the lady said they'd be glad to dump it in my driveway. It saves them the time it would take to drive to their regular dump site. 

One time I drove past a crew trimming trees by the streets for the township. I went back and asked them what they were going to do with that load and asked if I could have it. They dumped it in my driveway. 

I tried that another time too. But the guy told me they sell them, they had a landscaping business. Oops. :blush: Ya win some, Ya lose some.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Ashplundh.

I get free stuff from them all the time.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

Be careful. 

I got some of this cheap mulch and it was termite infested.....I later found that a friend of mine had gotten some too, and his batch had termites too.

$1500 later, the termites were gone.....so the "free" mulch wasn't free after all.

I wouldnt be against using it FAR away from a building.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I have used it with zero problems other than an occasional piece of trash. A gardener friend said its likely to have weed seeds in it and he wont use it. My township turns it and whatever - it looks like the same stuff from the guys who specialize in the stuff.


----------

